# vegetarians



## SammyB57 (Dec 7, 2004)

Are there any famous judo players that are vegetarians?


----------



## someguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry don't know of any.  Heck I don't know of any famous judo players.


----------



## AnimEdge (Dec 7, 2004)

one of my friends is a vegan, we do nothing but make fun of her eat beef jerky infront of her ect ect but its kool i have known her forever, but i guess this wasnt a usefull reply


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know about Judo, but I know that Jet Li was a committed vego and his shifu forced him to eat meat . He understood and didn't look back.

( BTW : IMHO, these days and here in the west, a multivitamin 'll do the job nicely )

BL


----------



## Kumbajah (Dec 8, 2004)

I know a vegan that practiced Hapkido - technically excelent - but seemed very susceptible to breaking bones. Broke his hand, toe and leg. I used to tease him "eat a steak once in a while, that's why we have those pointy teeth."


----------



## spatulahunter (Dec 8, 2004)

im a vegan and i have  never had any health trouble (actually quite the opposite) because of it. As long as you are well supplemented a vegan diet is probably one of the healthiest ones out there.
Kumbajah, if your friend was breaking alot of bones it was because he had another condition or because he was not eating correctly (which can happen to vegans and omnivores alike). There are enough vegetables with ample amounts of calcium that any problem like his would only be cause because he wasnt trying to get a well balanced diet


----------



## AnimEdge (Dec 9, 2004)

Man i could never give up beef jerky, so hats off to those who do 

I have nothin agenst um, like i said one of my good friends is one, but theres just something about those peta members that run around throwing paint on people and compling about animal torture and abuse at food places, ugh.


----------



## spatulahunter (Dec 9, 2004)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> Man i could never give up beef jerky, so hats off to those who do
> 
> I have nothin agenst um, like i said one of my good friends is one, but theres just something about those peta members that run around throwing paint on people and compling about animal torture and abuse at food places, ugh.



its true that they do go about it in a strange way but most of the time that peta runs a campaign against a company or organizations its because they are doing something wrong or cruel. There are alot of companies that will choose to do things in immoral fashion (animal cruelty, child labor/sweatshops, disregard of the environment) when they are under the radar and Peta is one of many organizations out there that sees this as a problem and works in order to fix it. As an example, right now they are campaiging outside of KFCs all across the world and they are boycotting them at their corporate offices as well. The ways that they do this may seem strange but they pull attention to things that KFC is trying to hide. Examples of things found in KFC factory farms: baby chickens having their beaks burned off (w/o anesthetics) so they wont peck at other chickens (cause they are in such tight quarters), chickens that are so fat from force feeding yet so calcium deficient from forced molting (which makes them lay many more eggs than normal) that their legs break because their bones contain so little calcium that they become to weak to support their engorged bodies, and chickens that are stored in battery cages so small that they dont have room to turn stacked on top of each other so tight that they cant even poop without it landing on anothers head. 
So although it might seem a little weird or over the line, members of Peta and similiar organizations are actually working toward a very worthwhile goal. Heck  , even the dalai lama sent a letter to the head of KFC asking them to not open any new stores in tibet until they can stop treating animals so cruely (KFC cancelled plans to open tibetan stores).


----------



## someguy (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't eat meat or fish or anything that was sentient.  Plants are alive so I most certainly eat other things that are living.  I still drink milk and eat eggs.
THe trick to not eating meat lies in beans.  THey are a magical fruit and they are good for the heart.  They posses protein and stuff.


----------



## AnimEdge (Dec 17, 2004)

spatulahunter said:
			
		

> its true that they do go about it in a strange way but most of the time that peta runs a campaign against a company or organizations its because they are doing something wrong or cruel. There are alot of companies that will choose to do things in immoral fashion (animal cruelty, child labor/sweatshops, disregard of the environment) when they are under the radar and Peta is one of many organizations out there that sees this as a problem and works in order to fix it. As an example, right now they are campaiging outside of KFCs all across the world and they are boycotting them at their corporate offices as well. The ways that they do this may seem strange but they pull attention to things that KFC is trying to hide. Examples of things found in KFC factory farms: baby chickens having their beaks burned off (w/o anesthetics) so they wont peck at other chickens (cause they are in such tight quarters), chickens that are so fat from force feeding yet so calcium deficient from forced molting (which makes them lay many more eggs than normal) that their legs break because their bones contain so little calcium that they become to weak to support their engorged bodies, and chickens that are stored in battery cages so small that they dont have room to turn stacked on top of each other so tight that they cant even poop without it landing on anothers head.
> So although it might seem a little weird or over the line, members of Peta and similiar organizations are actually working toward a very worthwhile goal. Heck , even the dalai lama sent a letter to the head of KFC asking them to not open any new stores in tibet until they can stop treating animals so cruely (KFC cancelled plans to open tibetan stores).


Yea but you have to remeber.....there going to die anyways
I know its cruel for me to say it but think of it like that, there are like someodd billion people in the U.S. and lets say every day each one of use eats a chicken, thats like someodd billion chickens a day right? Now my girlfriends family has some chickens, there about a square foot, so that would be like someodd billion (lets just say 4 Billion) square feet , ok, now they dont become full eatable in a day, so you would like need at lest a months worth(estmation) thats 30days, thats like 120billion square feet of chickens whitch if sat side by side would be 2 times the size of delaware (http://www.eia.doe.gov/emeu/cbecs/char95/profile.html) whitch i guess isnt that big, anyhow, that is a whole lota space, now at 1sqr feet that have no room no anything so lets give um so lets give um 3ftx2 to give them head room room for food and so on, thats thats at lest 720Billion square feet that makes it 12 times the size of delaware thats without the space needed for food, for water for the people to take care of them and everything else a chicken need, that means we woudl have to like dedicate a whole state of like PA to taking care of these chickens with a 3x2 cage, you starting to get the idea? 

KFC and the others are trying to meet up with the demands of it, i wish we could get the food like we could 100-200 years ago where everyone had a farm and the chickens ran free and so on but it cant, It sucks for the chickens, the cows, the animals and im sure that in time it will come around and kick is in the **** about this, but i dont think that running around throwing paint and throwing rallys infront of KFC solves anything, i dont know about you but i view this as a live and let die pholosohy, i would rather kill a chicken and me not to be hungry than to me let the chicken live and starve to death(or eat anything green or fake)

Now mind you there is a diffrence between what i am talking about and the storys you hear about some stupied worker geting enjoyment out of taking these chickens and ramming them up the rear end of another chicken, that is cruelty, what these PETA people shoudl be doing is population control, the more people there are, the more animals we will need to eat, and well like stated above the more space that will be needed to keep them, so they need to go around telling people that for every (insert amount) of chickens are eatin for every kid they have, or something to that matter.

I dont get the people who go around saying that cow,chickens are 'servely' put to death, and then when get asked what is a good way of being put to death and they cant answer, i think the best way is for a quick death, now with chickens you cant allways cut there heads off (look up the chicken that went for 4 years without a head and chocked on a seed), yea it sucks that they died 'horrably'; but they get there beaks cut off with out aisthetics? you know how much that woudl take? we cant even get enough flu shots for the US people yet along do that, maybe i have a bad viewing of this, but its my view.

Its horrable i know, and ill probly get points off for this, but i dont care as long as some people get my point.


----------



## spatulahunter (Dec 18, 2004)

you are right, It would take way too much space. Animal farming for food takes way too much space and wastes to many resources as it is. The largest users of fossil fuels in our country are the people in the food animal industry (yes more then what we use in our cars). With the amount of resources it takes to bring one cow to slaughter you could instead take those resources and pump them into vegetables and feed and nourish many many more people ( i have stats somewhere if you would like me to look them up but i dont feel like finding them at the moment). Veganism is not only good for the person but its good for the earth and the animals as well.


----------



## AnimEdge (Dec 19, 2004)

spatulahunter said:
			
		

> you are right, It would take way too much space. Animal farming for food takes way too much space and wastes to many resources as it is. The largest users of fossil fuels in our country are the people in the food animal industry (yes more then what we use in our cars). With the amount of resources it takes to bring one cow to slaughter you could instead take those resources and pump them into vegetables and feed and nourish many many more people ( i have stats somewhere if you would like me to look them up but i dont feel like finding them at the moment). Veganism is not only good for the person but its good for the earth and the animals as well.


Wow very nice  you took my comments and turned um around on me 

My only reply is that i dont like vegetables 

Mmmm beef jerky


----------



## SammyB57 (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm seriously considering going vegetarian except eating fish. Most of my protein comes from milk and whey powder anyway. Fish is important for the healthy fats and proteins.... and fish don't contribute to global warming. at least I don't think they do.


----------



## someguy (Dec 19, 2004)

Your a true Texan aren't you AnimEdge.
Hope you like mercury.  Fish are rich in it.  WEll some fish from some places but still.


----------



## spatulahunter (Dec 19, 2004)

the healthy fats (omega 3 fatty acids) that are in fish can be gotten from flaxseed oil (can be taken in pill form) which doesnt have mercury or cholesterol


----------



## AnimEdge (Dec 20, 2004)

Yea  I wished i like vegatables but i dont  i mean i like some  like cantalope and um artachokes are good  but the vegitarain i was talking about whos a friend of mine she never really cared for meat and so it just kinda evolved into being almost vegan  Those vegitarains who are passive and dont go do stupied things to people who dont view there way, like you guys, its nice to have some around, to counter everyone else, and i suport the ones who are agenst cosmetic testing on animals and other stupied things like that but the ones who stand infront of KFC saying that i am eating a dead animal or something like that or throw paint on a fur, all that makes me want to do is to go get another one, like if had a real fur(whitch i dont, i dont like um) and some one threw paint on me besides me kickin there **** for ruining my coat all its gonna do is make me go have to buy another one, like my GF has a leather coat and some one marked on the back with pen, so she went and bought another one.

but i dont really even watch what i eat, manly now i eat ceral and beefjerky and hotdogs  i need to go take a nutrition class or something becouse im bad with this


----------



## Ito-okita (Dec 28, 2004)

AnimEdge, you make me sick! And I'm not a vegetarian even! I like meat, heck I might be the biggest meat eater I know! But to have a view like yours is unbelievable.


----------



## SammyB57 (Dec 29, 2004)

No, to have such poor writing skills as her is unbelievable.


----------



## bignick (Dec 29, 2004)

AnimEdge...I suggest you read Fast Food Nation and The Jungle, though not as current, for some idea just about how animals (and people for that matter) are treated to bring you that beef jerky. Oh, and what's in that beef jerky...78.6% of all ground beef tested positive for bacteria mainly spread by feces....

 Mmmmm....Beef jerky


----------



## bignick (Dec 29, 2004)

Also, perhaps this thread should be moved to the Health section.


----------



## SammyB57 (Dec 30, 2004)

mmm.... feces.

"My mom said there were feces all over the boys locker room."
"what are feces?"
"baby mice."
(From Donnie Darko)


----------



## auxprix (Dec 30, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> AnimEdge...I suggest you read Fast Food Nation and The Jungle, though not as current, for some idea just about how animals (and people for that matter) are treated to bring you that beef jerky. Oh, and what's in that beef jerky...78.6% of all ground beef tested positive for bacteria mainly spread by feces....
> 
> Mmmmm....Beef jerky



Lets be fair though. That bacteria is everywhere. That's why we have heat and immune systems, to fight that threat.

-aux


----------



## bignick (Dec 30, 2004)

yes....however, the number would be a lot less if the majority of modern cattle were raised and slaughtered differently. 

For the record, I am not a vegetarian, but I believe you should educate yourself about what's going into your body.  I'll gladly sit down and eat some beef jerky, though I much prefer our homemade deer jerky.  More flavor, cheaper, and we KNOW what's in it.


----------



## auxprix (Dec 30, 2004)

You like venison jerky too? We are stereotypical Minnesotans. Lets trade hotdish recipes sometime.

-aux


----------



## bignick (Dec 30, 2004)

You betchya

 indeed...


----------



## Sam (Jan 22, 2005)

hm.
I know that Ronda Rousey, who came in 9th in the olympics, has a vegetarian sister and a vegan sister. (the other sister is 6). But she's not.

(no, I don't stalk her, she's my cousin)


----------



## Schtankybampo (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, I'm not a FAMOUS vegetarian, but darn it, I do live near Hollywood. 

I've never had a problem with brittleness, and I find that I'm fairly injury-resistant, just the normal bumps and scrapes. I will say this, and those who work with me will agree; I'm unusually limber in the joints and my pressure points are smaller. I have heard it said that those who do not eat red meat have smaller pressure points and are more flexible. Ask anyone about my elbows, and they will agree. I don't know if it's just the way I was built, or its a result of being a veggie during the formative years of my bone/joint growth. I'm a veggie now, happy (absurdly) and healthy. Having said that, I will defend the omnivores--- I take MASSIVE supplements to get the nutrients that I need. Chew the cows if that's what works for you.


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Feb 17, 2005)

To be a vegitarian is a personal choice. Those who follow that path are perfectly free to voice their opinions to anyone they wish. They can protest all they want. However, they don not have the right to tell me what I can and cant eat. If I want to go the local French eatery and have a Seabiscuit steak, then I should be able to, so long as its bought and paid for with out defrauding anyone.

To all those who are afraid of health problems, we all end up belly up, regardless of how healthy you think you are.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 18, 2005)

Im a level 5 vegan, I dont eat anything that casts a shadow.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Feb 18, 2005)

I get all my greens from what the cow and pig and chickens eat.


----------



## Schtankybampo (Feb 19, 2005)

You're a level 5 Vegan? Shoot, I've been a vegetarian for years, I didn't even know there were levels! Do I have to test?

What do you mean, nothing that casts a shadow? Do you mean that if you hold a carrot up to the sun and look down, you won't eat it? Or that you eat only in the hours of darkness? Are you yanking my hind leg? I'm just a simple housewife....


M


----------



## someguy (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm guessing your a simpsons fan technopunk


----------



## Schtankybampo (Feb 28, 2005)

Techno, I was making a joke because A.) I'm not a very serious person in general, and B.) I'm not a very serious person, specifically, but I actually am very interested- what does it mean to be a level 5 vegan? When you say no shadow, does that mean you eat fish and eggs, cheese, etc? Because I've always understood that vegans eat no animal products whatsoever, up to and including honey. 


M


----------



## Angelusmortis (Mar 6, 2005)

Right. My tuppence worth. I'm a veggie. Have been for life. Since I was wee, I refused to eat meat, call it an intolerance (it just used to make me ill), whatever. I'm 6'2", 87kgs, I train regularly, do Wing Chun, run miles, don't smoke, drink only really when the occassion demands, served for several years in the Royal Navy and I don't have the cholestrol levels of the average meatasaurus. Although I'd imagine the average T-rex had a lower fat level than most americans.  Although I do look rather pale...Eeeek....

Even though I don't eat bacon, I have to admit, the smell of it cooking??? Oh my sweet holy bejesus that smells good. That with lashings of brown sauce and a sarnie...mmmmm....Eat that pig. NOW... TWICE!


----------

